# Using led strip lights with a deep cycle battery



## Brandon_ontario (Apr 25, 2014)

Just a quick question. 

New to led strip lights. I just picked up a 5m strip of 600 (3014) LEDs (only rating that came with them is 12v @5a)

i am planning on running the directly off a deep cycle battery. 

Only question I have is can I hook these directly to the battery with some type of switch. Or do I need some sort of driver to regulate the power drawn by the LEDs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 25, 2014)

Brandon_ontario said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> New to led strip lights. I just picked up a 5m strip of 600 (3014) LEDs (only rating that came with them is 12v @5a)
> 
> ...



If the strip is rated at 12v it probably already has a driver or some form of current regulation. If it's only using resistors though, you're probably better off including an external driver. This will provide more consistent brightness as the battery drains.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 26, 2014)

PhotonWrangler said:


> If the strip is rated at 12v it probably already has a driver or some form of current regulation. If it's only using resistors though, you're probably better off including an external driver. This will provide more consistent brightness as the battery drains.



:twothumbs
Investing in a driver is a wise idea, but not a must. You can just switch them and direct drive, just make sure your battery isn't too hot when using those LEDs, that tend to burn over 15v and leave dark spots and dimmer/bluer light. 
A driver would allow for dimming as well as tighter power control vs. direct driven. I personally would use one.

:welcome:


----------



## KaydenMartins (May 15, 2014)

You will probably need a driver to regulate the power. You can also get a controller to contol these.

Link removed.


----------



## WeLight (May 20, 2014)

bear in mind with any battery based system,absolutely everything you hang on it draws power and will reduce the battery power so get the calculator out


----------

